# Wont play videos captured through CAMSTUDIO



## klevertechy (Oct 1, 2009)

I downloaded CAMSTUDIO screen recording software, and every video I create, the windows media player error message says:

Windows Media Player encountered a problem while playing the file. Camstudio works fine on my work PC but I can't get it to work on the work Laptop. The computer specs profile in tech guy is about the laptop.

Windows 7 Professional


----------



## EasycapExpertti (May 30, 2012)

I think it can be a video codec issue. Install the latest K-Lite codecs:
http://www.free-codecs.com/download/k_lite_codec_pack.htm


----------

